# Rare Orange Crush?



## ACLbottles (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got this amber orange crush bottle, but I've never seen one like this. I did some research, but I couldn't find a bottle similar to this one. It's from the Elks Bottling Works in Leavenworth, Kansas. The thing that makes this bottle different is that the colors on the back are reversed. Usually, there is white lettering, but this one has amber letters. I have found a few bottles from Leavenworth, but none had the same color on the back. It is dated either 1939 or 1949, but I'm thinking 39. The Angelfire website on this bottle style didn't mention this style. In the first picture, the bottle in question is on the right, next to a the common style.


----------



## ACLbottles (Dec 1, 2013)

Closer


----------



## ACLbottles (Dec 1, 2013)

The front. If anyone has seen one of these or knows the rarity of them, that's what I'm trying to find out.


----------



## richey (Dec 1, 2013)

It is rare.  My book says its worth $75.00 to $100.00 I picked one up on vacation this year paid $25.00


----------



## ACLbottles (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, I was not expecting that! I got this for $8. Which book are you using? I didn't know there was an orange crush book (If that's what you're looking at).


----------



## ACLbottles (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry, in the first picture the bottle is on the LEFT.


----------



## ACLbottles (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Richey, is your bottle from Leavenworth also?


----------



## shadeone (Dec 2, 2013)

the book:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOOK-ON-ORANGE-CRUSH-HISTORY-AND-BOTTLES-2nd-ed-with-past-future-Updates-/301013642134?

this listing is for an ended auction, contact him cus im sure he has more...


----------



## richey (Dec 3, 2013)

Michael Rosman Krinkly to Mae West is the book The back acl is what makes it worth money (white) And yes mine is from Leavenworth


----------



## mrosman (May 10, 2019)

hi.... they are referring to my book on Orange Crush bottles - "Krinkly to Mae West"... 3rd. ed. Available on Ebay or directly from me....cost $US.38.00 (presently on sale) and that price includes postage, which averages $15-$16, tracking and insurance.... write me at mrosman@sympatico.ca
Mike


----------

